# Fostering a Great Pyrenees



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I guess it would be more like my house has been taken over by a very large stray dog.
The bank called me because they had a large white dog in the bank and someone told them it was mine.
Because everyone knows I have white dogs. (I have 1 American Eskimo)
Since I like my bank people and they had been told to get the dog out of the bank, I told them I would take it to the vets to see about a chip.
She has no apparent leash or command training. She's the size of a small polar bear.
It took 3 of us to slide her across the linoleum and out to the truck. She wouldn't get in the truck.
Two of us picked her up and stuffed her in a crate in the back.
Got her to the vets, picked up a collar on the way because she was nekkid.
No chip. Because I am dumb I brought her home. Because I need a shetland pony in the house.
Because this is apparently someone's house dog. No name, she looks young and wants to cuddle.
After cruising the house a few times everything got quiet and Jess and Rendell were in the living room.
I asked them were the new dog was and looked at each other.
Then I said, "She's in my bed, isn't she?"
They did not answer, just hid behind the couch.
Yup, she was sound asleep on my bed. I mean totally out cold sound asleep.
When she woke up we did chores. The goats and chickens didn't fluster her at all, she didn't mess with the barn cat.
The only command she knows is "Get off me, you cow..."
If not claimed, then ten days from Tuesday, so, Saturday the 12th, she will be mine.
I'm not really sure if I want her claimed or not. Oh yeah, Rendell is so embarassing in love and she's two feet taller than he is.
The other two dogs, Skrunt (my daughters horrid terrier) and Jesse, a blind Eskie, are okay with her, no fighting.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's pretty! I'm glad you could take her in.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw she's gorgeous. Hopefully she learns some manners.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Congratulations! She looks and sounds like a Pyr, all right! They LOVE hugs/cuddles. Warning that they're definitely not like regular dogs and are constantly thinking and figuring things out. I always joke that ours is smarter than me.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Congratulations! She looks and sounds like a Pyr, all right! They LOVE hugs/cuddles. Warning that they're definitely not like regular dogs and are constantly thinking and figuring things out. I always joke that ours is smarter than me.


Warning taken! right now she is holding down the couch.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..shes beautiful with just enough dorkiness to win my heart. I find some of the best ever pets find us...not the other way around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ps. I'm secretly hoping my next farm dog finds me...we will need one with in the next year or two as our dogs are in their teens..but the hope of finding one as good as Peggie Sue is doubtful. She was one that found me 😉


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Are they supposed to have extra toes? She's got 6 toes on one back foot and 6 1/2 on the other.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know they should have 2 dew claws


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes, the double dew claws are completely normal! It's thought that the polydactyly is an adaptation to help them maintain traction in the snow. I'm not sure what's up with the extra half toe, however.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful dog! And like Happybleats, I’m secretly hoping (and praying) that our next family guard dog finds us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was really nice of you. What a pretty dog. I bet she turns out to be a great dog.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

That's a great story! I hope she has found a home.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

She's beautiful! Hoping for more pictures if you decide to keep her. Would she be a house dog or a livestock guardian? I'm contemplating getting a livestock guardian someday...kind of on the fence about it, not 100% sure we need one, but it might be nice for peace of mind. I'm a dog lover (have 2 GSDs) but I've never had an outdoor-only dog. Does your new Pyr have a name yet? How nice that she already gets along with your existing dogs and doesn't bother the goats/chickens. That's a huge plus!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

BarnOwl said:


> She's beautiful! Hoping for more pictures if you decide to keep her. Would she be a house dog or a livestock guardian? I'm contemplating getting a livestock guardian someday...kind of on the fence about it, not 100% sure we need one, but it might be nice for peace of mind. I'm a dog lover (have 2 GSDs) but I've never had an outdoor-only dog. Does your new Pyr have a name yet? How nice that she already gets along with your existing dogs and doesn't bother the goats/chickens. That's a huge plus!!!


Right now she is staying at my side as much as she can and her head is above where my elbow hangs. I don't know why she was running loose, if she was tied and pulled free (that would explain the no collar) or jumped/dug out of a fence or what. She's in too good a condition to have been running loose for long. She steps up on the couch - doesn't need to jump - and walks on the top edge like the cats. I don't doubt that she could jump or climb out of a fence in a heartbeat. But her front nails are kind of long for a digger or climber. She's very dodgy with her head so I think she has had people trying to grab her. She has no leash skills except to sit down and grin when you try to move her. I would love an outside LGD but I think they pretty much have to be started out that way. It's good that she doesn't really pay any attention to the goats because they are all frizzed up and jumping on each other and staring at her in horror.
So I guess I have no clue at all.what is going to happen.
No name, yet, and hasn't answered or responded to anything I have called her.
I am worried about getting too attached in case an owner shows up.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

alwaystj9 said:


> Right now she is staying at my side as much as she can and her head is above where my elbow hangs. I don't know why she was running loose, if she was tied and pulled free (that would explain the no collar) or jumped/dug out of a fence or what. She's in too good a condition to have been running loose for long. She steps up on the couch - doesn't need to jump - and walks on the top edge like the cats. I don't doubt that she could jump or climb out of a fence in a heartbeat. But her front nails are kind of long for a digger or climber. She's very dodgy with her head so I think she has had people trying to grab her. She has no leash skills except to sit down and grin when you try to move her. I would love an outside LGD but I think they pretty much have to be started out that way. It's good that she doesn't really pay any attention to the goats because they are all frizzed up and jumping on each other and staring at her in horror.
> So I guess I have no clue at all.what is going to happen.
> No name, yet, and hasn't answered or responded to anything I have called her.
> I am worried about getting too attached in case an owner shows up.


I love your descriptions of your goats and dogs.  Be sure to let us know what happens. I'd be worried about getting too attached also, but maybe she was dumped (makes me so mad ). In my area there are several local FB groups for lost pets...maybe your area has something similar.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Skrunt (my daughters horrid terrier)


I read this post this morning before work, and Skrunt the Horrid Terrier is all I've been able to think about all day 😆 Is there a story behind the name?

I own two Pyrenees and one horrid terrier lol. Sounds like your guest is making herself right at home! Good luck with her! Pyrenees are wonderful dogs.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So how exactly did she end up in a bank?! 😆 It's like the Winn Dixie book. 😄


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Skrunt is named for the evil creature in the movie Lady In The Water.
He was a hurricane Gustav dog and looks like Toto from The Wizard of Oz without the sweetness. Shortly after getting him, he ran between the front & back wheels of a moving vehicle and got a broken pelvis. Being a terrier, he decided to hide in a culvert and bite the heck out of anyone trying to help him.After he almost removed my left thumb, I pushed food and water to him until he healed (crookedly). So he's mean and sneaky and pee runs down his back leg which sticks out. he's only allowed in the house on a lead and in a kennel. When he goes to the vets' they double muzzle him and usually have to tape/tie his front paws together, too. He's no longer welcome at the groomers or boarding kennel. He is declining with age and I essentially loop a rope on him and bring him in on cold nights because he cannot really handle the stairs. He and I are not fond of each other. But I guess anything that essentially looks like a cockleburr probably has issues.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The big white Pyr went to a local bar on Monday night, got her picture taken and posted on the local lost & found website, then took off in the dark.
On Tuesday she went to the bank and sat in the doorway. The bank people (and you can see the bank from my pasture) did not want her bothering customers or getting back on the road so they brought her in the bank. She spent the morning/early afternoon in there, eating chicken nuggets and randomly giving slobbery hugs and kisses to everyone that worked there. They updated the lost pet site and called me.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, she’s got quite a story already. I agree that some of the best ones find us. 

I grew up with Great Pyrenees. They sort of chose wether they guarded livestock or not. 95% chose to work even though my mom tried her hardest to make them all lap dogs. Lol. 

If you keep her, she’ll find a place and job on your farm, even if it is an atypical one for a GP.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Skrunt is named for the evil creature in the movie Lady In The Water.
> He was a hurricane Gustav dog and looks like Toto from The Wizard of Oz without the sweetness. Shortly after getting him, he ran between the front & back wheels of a moving vehicle and got a broken pelvis. Being a terrier, he decided to hide in a culvert and bite the heck out of anyone trying to help him.After he almost removed my left thumb, I pushed food and water to him until he healed (crookedly). So he's mean and sneaky and pee runs down his back leg which sticks out. he's only allowed in the house on a lead and in a kennel. When he goes to the vets' they double muzzle him and usually have to tape/tie his front paws together, too. He's no longer welcome at the groomers or boarding kennel. He is declining with age and I essentially loop a rope on him and bring him in on cold nights because he cannot really handle the stairs. He and I are not fond of each other. But I guess anything that essentially looks like a cockleburr probably has issues.


Omg you weren't exaggerating, he does sound horrid 😂 If you end up keeping the Pyr, you're going to have a whole collection of dogs with interesting backstories!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Skrunt is named for the evil creature in the movie Lady In The Water.
> He was a hurricane Gustav dog and looks like Toto from The Wizard of Oz without the sweetness. Shortly after getting him, he ran between the front & back wheels of a moving vehicle and got a broken pelvis. Being a terrier, he decided to hide in a culvert and bite the heck out of anyone trying to help him.After he almost removed my left thumb, I pushed food and water to him until he healed (crookedly). So he's mean and sneaky and pee runs down his back leg which sticks out. he's only allowed in the house on a lead and in a kennel. When he goes to the vets' they double muzzle him and usually have to tape/tie his front paws together, too. He's no longer welcome at the groomers or boarding kennel. He is declining with age and I essentially loop a rope on him and bring him in on cold nights because he cannot really handle the stairs. He and I are not fond of each other. But I guess anything that essentially looks like a cockleburr probably has issues.


Oh my, first off, that's a great movie. 
Secondly, I used to groom a couple different Shih Tzus that sound just like Skrunt. The owners would bring them in heavily sedated and I and another groomer would kneel on the floor with a vicious half dead dog and shave and turn and shave and turn until most of it's fur was gone, all the while dodging teeth. The head and face were always the trick. More than once we thought the dog was dead by the end because of the sedatives. We always wondered why people would keep them since they were like that with the owners too. You are a better person than I am!!! 

I sure hope you get to keep her, although that doesn't help with those feed bills.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I laughed so hard at your stories that I had to read them to the family and they loved them, too. You could write a book.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Agreed. I’d read that book.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The GP dog has sort of got a name: Lucy. She also has come out of her shell. I will never get used to a dog that big walking on the back of the couch. I also had to move said couch to keep her off the piano. She barked for the first time yesterday...it is a seriously basso profoundo sound and much deeper than any other dog I've ever had. She spent one night all pukey and she had totally disappeared a box of kleenex. I didn't realize it was even gone until shredded tissue started coming back up (with cardboard). That was not a good night. But she's better now. I may have to switch to a cheaper dog food, she eats a lot. Rendell has sort of evolved into the "Sherriff" of the house. If I tell her to go lay down and she tries to climb up on me, he'll herd her away using his body and growls until she goes to bed (I just gave up and let her have the couch) once she does go to sleep she sleeps so hard. It is peaceful then.
Skrunt bit the water meter reader twice on the back of the leg yesterday. Thank the Lord he wears snake boots. I was right there holding Lucy and watching Rendell closely because I don't know if they eat meter readers or not...as soon as I got comfortable with them, Zing - there goes the little jackwad in for a bite. Since the guy was squatted down at the meter, I am glad all the dog bit was a leg. That could have been very bad. I have to commend the guy, he didn't even react, just gave Skrunt a dirty look when he got up. Then he petted the others and left. Asked if he could bring dog biscuits next time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a rat terrier, Heidee, kids call her the Nascar dog because she makes so many left turns before she does anything. Hiedee was 4 months old when she got close to our road and a semi blew past..rolled her good and she slammed into the mail box post. Vet said caused a blood clot on her brain. We tried treatment but it made her sick. So we raised a retarded dog that makes 3 left turned before going out the door, before eating or drinking water, potty time is exasperating lol. But as she aged she got more steady. She sleeps and eats but never played. That was sad. But she's been healthy. Now she's 15 years old and the turning is getting worse and she's loosing stability in her back legs...she sleeps all day. But over all she had a calm peaceful life full of love.

Lucy is a perfect name!! Our great Danes got booted to the dog beds! We have 8 kids and needed the couches for them 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw, it sounds like she has had a very good life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I can only imagine a GP walking on the back of the couch and getting on a piano. What a character. I love the name too. Sounds like she’s fitting in well with the rest of the characters. 

Thank goodness the meter reader was relaxed and nice about it. And I love that he asked to bring biscuits. Our delivery guys don’t even have to come in the fence but are so scared of our huge dogs that they throw dog treats over it to try to, I don’t know, distract them or makes friends? I don’t want my LGD and farm dog taking treats from strangers.

@happybleats That’s so sad. I’m so glad you were able to give her a good life anyway. I have an old rat terrier that’s going on 18 and he has vestibular disease and has bouts of doing the constant left circles when he isn’t feeling well. I have to take a weight sling to walk him because he just slowly turns in circles until he falls. Most days, he gets around somewhat okay but he takes forever to do anything and just getting him out to potty is a process, so I feel for you.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I have a rat terrier, Heidee, kids call her the Nascar dog because she makes so many left turns before she does anything. Hiedee was 4 months old when she got close to our road and a semi blew past..rolled her good and she slammed into the mail box post. Vet said caused a blood clot on her brain. We tried treatment but it made her sick. So we raised a retarded dog that makes 3 left turned before going out the door, before eating or drinking water, potty time is exasperating lol. But as she aged she got more steady. She sleeps and eats but never played. That was sad. But she's been healthy. Now she's 15 years old and the turning is getting worse and she's loosing stability in her back legs...she sleeps all day. But over all she had a calm peaceful life full of love.
> 
> Lucy is a perfect name!! Our great Danes got booted to the dog beds! We have 8 kids and needed the couches for them 😅


Once again, the emoji choices fall short...I want to give you a big hug for your handicap dog and laughter for your couch-kids!
Actually my couch is a hand-me down that everyone hates so no great loss except the cats are mad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww she's so comfortable. 

Are we sure that she's a Pyrenees and not an Anatolian? She looks like a white version of my male anatolian to me and the farm I got mine from had white ones that looked just like that.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I honestly don't know.
35 years ago I had an Akbash and that was the only LGD I have ever messed with. 
Everyone who saw Lucy said "Pyr" including the vet tech who checked her for a chip.
I do know she's huge, she has extra toes, she has goopy ears and drools a lot. She has slapped me silly with her big paws just by accident.
Long tail, not curled back, shedding creamy white undercoat with a same color coarse overcoat and mid-length hair. Brown eyes, droopy underlids (almost St.Bernard-ish) and a lot of really big teeth, hanging jowls and a fairly short jawline. She is, over all, very loose skinned. She's very fast and agile and likes to climb. Eats gross and inappropriate things that can be puked up later to forever brand the couch as her own.
Are there defining characteristics I can look for?
She is totally different from the 3 clown dogs I already have:Shetland Sheep dog, American Eskimo, Devil-spawn terrier.
Any input or advice is welcome especially as she has a terrible case of Willful Deafness.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

There isn't any key differences that I know of that would rule one of them out. I don't know if anatolians can have double dew claws (mine don't), but I think it is a hallmark Pyr thing. Mine certainly love to eat everything from watering cans to barbie dolls and other things you mention agree with Anatolians too, but could also be Pyr traits as well. The big thing to me is her coat length. I've never seen a Pyr with that short of a coat, but she could certainly be a mix of the two or other breeds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She might have been shaved at some point. It sounds like she was a house dog so the old owner may not have been very wise in care.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Her coat is incredibly dry and brittle. Very coarse and each hair is thick. She also looks about a year old, not sure on that either but she's still got puppy brain.
I don't know how long she was loose or what she ate. She is not familiar with treats at all but will gnaw a protein goat block.
Hopefully (for me) no one shows up and I get to keep her. First thing will be a serious check up, also a spay. And those goopy ears...


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Her coat is incredibly dry and brittle. Very coarse and each hair is thick. She also looks about a year old, not sure on that either but she's still got puppy brain.
> I don't know how long she was loose or what she ate. She is not familiar with treats at all but will gnaw a protein goat block.
> Hopefully (for me) no one shows up and I get to keep her. First thing will be a serious check up, also a spay. And those goopy ears...


When you say goopy ears, are they infected? If so, I can highly recommend an enzymatic product that does wonders. We used to sell it where I groomed and I've used it myself on my dogs. You don't clean the ears before using it because the enzymes work with what's going on in there. https://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Otic-E...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

I really hope Lucy is at her forever home now! She actually reminds me of the Maremma breed. That's what I hope to get one day. Maremmas don't have the extra toes though. Maybe she's half and half? Whatever she is, I hope she's yours!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the recommend on the ear stuff. I don't know if it's infected, it's just gross and kind of, well, squishy. I have been using some dog ear wash from the back of the cabinet from I don't remember what animal...Anyway, she starts running when she sees me with the tissue box, now. Maybe that's why she ate the last tissue box. I am putting off any vet work until I can legally claim the dog. My luck is such that as soon as I pay the bill, the owner will show and I will have the bill and no dog. Also I will be chipping and spaying. 
She has gathered all the dog and cat toys and chewies on the end of the couch. It's touching the way she will jump down and find a stuffed toy to bring back to sleep with. She also found out how to squeek a squeek toy last night, she and Rendell spent over an hour alternately squeeking a stuffed alligator. It's about 18" long so she would drag it up on the couch, and chomp the squeeker a few times, then push the toy down to the floor where Rendell would squeek it a bit. Then she'd drag it back up on the couch. I was very surprised to see her toss toys up in the air for Rendell to fetch. I'll have to try to get that on video. Everybody is in love except the house cats who have retreated to the hidden spaces of the house. They had just gotten over me getting Rendell and now this! Poor spoiled cats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Chanceosunshine said:


> When you say goopy ears, are they infected? If so, I can highly recommend an enzymatic product that does wonders. We used to sell it where I groomed and I've used it myself on my dogs. You don't clean the ears before using it because the enzymes work with what's going on in there. https://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Otic-E...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


I was just going to recommend that stuff too, that is the only thing that has worked for my female Anatolian with recurring ear infections. 👍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lucy sounds like a real sweetheart. Both my big dogs throw toys to each other and one throws it for himself when he’s bored. It’s quite hilarious. The cats may come around. I have one who hates the dogs and one who loves them. 

My LGD claims all sorts of items as “toys.” His favorite being the scrub brushes I use to clean water dishes. A close second is a tall five gallon bucket with a lid on it. He carries it around by the handle, very proud of himself. He doesn’t chew it. So that is now his bucket. We figured it’s a fair trade since he works 24/7 for us. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

@alwaystj9 Is Lucy officially yours now?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lucy is now officially mine! A $257 vet trip for all shots, heart worm test, infected ear treatment, base line physical and micro-chipping, oh yeah, hookworm medecine. 4 weeks and the next batch of shots, recheck the ears and schedule a spay. We stopped at the pet food place on the way home for 50 lbs. of dog food and the fanciest doggie slim jim treat they had. She was pitiful at the vets, had to slide her across the linoleum, she went limp & buried her face in the vet techs arms and cried the whole time. They love her, by the way!
She's flopped on the couch chewing a big chewie right now.
Someone had mentioned the ear infection thing and the vet said she wasn't aware that there were issues with the breed's ears but, now that she was thinking about it, she was treating another Pyr with resistant & persistant ear infections, and Lucy had both ears infected. 
She weighed 82 lbs. and is between 1 and 2 years old.
She is definitely spending more time outside now and really only coming in a couple hours after evening feed. She eats, snuggles and goes to bed, then is up at 6 am and wants back out.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

One of my GSDs used to get a bad ear infection about every 6-12 months. :-/ we used the zymox but one of our vets suggested we try dechra MalAcetic Otic cleanser, and that seems to be what has worked the best for us. He hasn’t been to the vet with an ear infection in two years 🤞.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

How/why do they get infected ears? Dog ears don't look all that different from any other animals ears....


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Congratulations to Lucy on getting a loving new home! 
I know there are different factors for why dogs get ear infections…could be allergies, yeast, loose hairs getting trapped in the canal, it’s a warm moist environment for bacteria to grow. My old bulldog couldn’t eat anything with beef or he would get full blown infections. 
I’m very happy for you and Lucy!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

She is gorgeous! I love pyrs. I have never known one to sleep at night though. Ours are up pretty much all night and nap most of the day. If she was mine I'd have to get one of those dog DNA tests to know for sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So happy for you an Lucy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So happy for you, a big congrats.


----------

